
Ask HN: React Native Equivalent of NativeScript Playground? - jillianschuller
&quot;{N} Playground is a solution that allows you to write your {N} code in a web client at play.nativescript.org and deploy it to your device with the help of the NativeScript Playground app (Android, iOS) and the NativeScript Preview app (Android, iOS)&quot;<p>link to relevant article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nativescript.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;life-is-easier-with-nativescript-playground<p>^^ does anyone know of a React Native equivalent? I like {N} Playground as you can dump components in, and see them almost immediately on you device using the app - as a newbie (only have working knowledge of HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS) it&#x27;s been a cool tool to see how syntax looks&#x2F;dive right in.<p>Colleague showed me this today, and I&#x27;ve been wanting to learn React Native for a while, so figured I&#x27;d ask - half curious&#x2F;half serious
======
evv
Sounds like you're looking for Expo.

The easiest way to try it is the in-browser version at
[https://snack.expo.io](https://snack.expo.io)

